

Ask HN: Any tips to create an restful api with json and php - Stevandoh

Is to display the menu of restaurant online and register the customers orders
======
keda
Use a modern PHP framework like Laravel(0) with decent dependency management
system like Composer(1).

0\. [http://laravel.com](http://laravel.com) 1\.
[https://getcomposer.org](https://getcomposer.org)

